# interior elements with TTS



## ttkinka (Jan 20, 2010)

It would appear the standard interior elements that comes with the TTS has changed from a light silver as seen in edition 1 and 2 brochure to a very dark colour?

Could anybody that has recieved their new mk3 TTS with standard interior elements (anthracite) confirm if the colour is silver or a dark almost bkack colour?


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

The standard is a black colour. You can opt to buy the silver. Other glossier colours were (apparently) available at launch but not any more.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Yup appears photos in early brochures made interior elements for tts look brighter than it should. My car turned up today and tbh its the only thing I don't likr. Saying that I spec'd red elements which Audi then said shouldn't have been offered. Great!


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

cheechy said:


> Yup appears photos in early brochures made interior elements for tts look brighter than it should. My car turned up today and tbh its the only thing I don't likr. Saying that I spec'd red elements which Audi then said shouldn't have been offered. Great!


So cheechy, what leather / interior elements combo did you go with?
When you post your pics don't forget the interior.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

I opted for the silver. But both options are an almost grainy matte. I wonder if the dealership could put a gloss on the seat interior elements? It would be cool to have that and the little TT logo on the edges of the dashboard by the doors in gloss. That would be the only customisation I would think about doing. Shame that the end of dashboard logos are not TTS in that model, but there we go.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ttkinka (Jan 20, 2010)

Spoke to the supplying dealer today and they have already passed it on to Audi Uk to investigate. I did my own checks today and all the elements can easily retrofitted so no real worry. The dealer also indicated my car scheduled to begin build wk25 june 15th had already been built a week early and was on route to the port. So any ideas when it might arrive at the dealers? Starting to get a tad excited now


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

can_quattro said:


> cheechy said:
> 
> 
> > Yup appears photos in early brochures made interior elements for tts look brighter than it should. My car turned up today and tbh its the only thing I don't likr. Saying that I spec'd red elements which Audi then said shouldn't have been offered. Great!
> ...


After having red gloss deselected by Audi and having checked the brochure I wanted to stick to a lighter colour and in the brochure the anthracite looked good. As someone else has said it looks like they got silver and anthracite the wrong way round :-(

I may have to take up with audi UK. They really have screwed me around here.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Audi UK are publicly denying that any type of gloss interior elements are for sale. But you are right, the brochure(s) are not clear about the other colours, either.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ttkinka (Jan 20, 2010)

Had a chat with Audi uk today and they have agreed once the car arrives at the dealers to change out all the anthracite interior elements for the silver ones this includes all 4 air vents, 4 side seat trims (2 per seat) and the centre console. This is at their cost due to the cock up in the Edition 1 and 2 Audi brochure.
Just looking forward to collecting and driving the car in a couple of weeks?


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

ttkinka said:


> Had a chat with Audi uk today and they have agreed once the car arrives at the dealers to change out all the anthracite interior elements for the silver ones this includes all 4 air vents, 4 side seat trims (2 per seat) and the centre console. This is at their cost due to the cock up in the Edition 1 and 2 Audi brochure.
> Just looking forward to collecting and driving the car in a couple of weeks?


Thanks for posting good to hear Audi are being reasonable and fixing their mistake. I've already opened a case for exactly the same thing so waiting to hear back. I've asked the same to have colours swapped for what I thought I was getting.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

be interesting to look at what after market or modified options could be done... and start to appear in the near future.


----------



## olympic (Jun 30, 2015)

Does anyone has a picture of the silver interior elements? I'm very excited to see it  
Most pictures online do have the anthracite interior.


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

olympic said:


> Does anyone has a picture of the silver interior elements? I'm very excited to see it
> Most pictures online do have the anthracite interior.


Here you go:


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

And a video:


----------



## olympic (Jun 30, 2015)

@can_quattro Thanks! 
The red interior also looks great!


----------



## hxrpz (Jul 6, 2015)

If the Interior Elements are easily removable, I'd be tempted to get them refinished in Carbon Fibre or Gloss Black.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Oh god I thought I had deleted that horrid music, what a shock to hear that!! I thought that whole combination of glacier white, TTS trim, red leather and silver interior elements was one of the best I had seen in the flesh. Note it is also not extended leather.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

According to the french configurator, you get get them painted (colour matched with exterior colour) as an Audi exclusive option... Not sure if Audi UK would offer this? and at what price... Would look good with glacier white.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

That's very interesting. A bunch of people went for the fabulous gloss red which was discontinued almost immediately and now it seems there are two matt finishes to choose from, the black and the silver, for the TTS. One dealer did say they might be able to do something more exciting to them at the dealership, which could be an option. Audi Exclusive is a brand that needs a lot of work done to it. Most dealers seem to find it toxic and the samples are shoved into a corner of the dealership to gather dust. It adds about another 2 months and around £2k to a car, depending on what you get. Ain't nobody got time for dat!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

hxrpz said:


> If the Interior Elements are easily removable, I'd be tempted to get them refinished in Carbon Fibre or Gloss Black.


Do you know that for sure?
The seat sides will be easy but the bit in the centre console looks a little more challenging..


----------



## hxrpz (Jul 6, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> hxrpz said:
> 
> 
> > If the Interior Elements are easily removable, I'd be tempted to get them refinished in Carbon Fibre or Gloss Black.
> ...


All of the trim will be removable, I guess it's just down to the ease. If all the right steps are followed though it can be done and prevent any risk of damage upon removal.

I'm good friends with guy behind C6 Carbon who does stuff like this regularly and is one of the best in regards to bespoke carbon pieces in the country. Their processes are very different to the cheap looking process of Hydro-dipping. They use real pure carbon fibre on OEM parts with the experience and knowledge to ensure that any parts they produce fit as per factory. Over the years he has broadened his network and now has access to Audi's OEM carbon weave from the RS & R8 ranges + many more weave finishes to your choice upon order.

Here are a few pictures of their demo SQ5 that has had such work done to it. They chose to go with a combination of satin & gloss lacquer to keep things subtle but interesting.























If anybody is interested in certain bits, let me know and I can put you in touch


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I wanting to do something with it, I'm not a carbon fan (even though i have the standard CF on the SQ too, but its only on the console and a splash on the doors) thats my worst nightmare those pics. Overload...

The leaning was towards additional leather, a lot less crass than CF and i was looking at a dark grey to give contrast and lift the cabin. Hmmmm. I'm tempted to buy new parts and have it done - that way i don't need to worry about damages. [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## hxrpz (Jul 6, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> I wanting to do something with it, I'm not a carbon fan (even though i have the standard CF on the SQ too, but its only on the console and a splash on the doors) thats my worst nightmare those pics. Overload...
> 
> The leaning was towards additional leather, a lot less crass than CF and i was looking at a dark grey to give contrast and lift the cabin. Hmmmm. I'm tempted to buy new parts and have it done - that way i don't need to worry about damages. [smiley=gossip.gif]


In agreement regarding Carbon, you can either have enough or too much. The idea of trimming the alternate bits in a contrasting leather sounds awesome and if done properly will look great. Any idea of what company you'd use buddy?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm still looking for someone to trust...


----------



## hxrpz (Jul 6, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> I'm still looking for someone to trust...


Finding somebody to trust is always the worst bit, where are you based Toshiba? My previous car was trimmed by Edge Automotive in Leicestershire, who I found to be very good. Alternatively there is also Plush Automotive who are based down the road.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Normally - an Airplane...
Yorkshire/Midlands or WestLondon.


----------

